# Topics > Fun and humor >  Understanding and predicting visual humor

## Airicist

"We Are Humor Beings: Understanding and Predicting Visual Humor"

by Arjun Chandrasekaran, Ashwin K Vijayakumar, Stanislaw Antol, Mohit Bansal,
Dhruv Batra, C. Lawrence Zitnick, Devi Parikh
December 16, 2015

Team:

Arjun Chandrasekaran

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Algorithm Identifies Humorous Pictures"
The latest work with AI machines is expanding the new field of computational humor.

January 8, 2016

----------

